# Missed Miscarriage - Ongoing



## carmen

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to know if anyone had been in my situation, because everywhere i read, it seems that most people have had the D+C.

But anyway on the 11 Jan, i had my first scan ( 11 wks) and i found out the baby had no heartbeat, and had stopped at 7 weeks 6 days.

Obviously i was in shock after, when i spoke to my midwife she recommended waiting another week, then go into see the gnya.

I waited a week nothing, then i went to my appointment, i again decided to wait an extra week, because i don t like surgery and i wanted to do everything as natural as possible. I didn t end up going the extra week after about 5 days (22 Jan ), i went and got four tablets inside to start the miscarriage.

I bled alot and i thought everything had come away at my scan, they told me that the lining around the womb ( so leftover pregnancy tiisue ) hadn t yet come away.

She said as i didn t like opting for d+c so fast, to wait an extra week and they we will do a scan to see what is left.

Well this week i must say i haven t bled loads, but when i have they have been tissue and clots coming away ( not so big ), now it is mainly brown blood. except if i go to the toliey and then its pinkish/red.

I have my appointment tomorrow, so we'll see. But is there anyone out tehre and has done the same thing.

I understand i have waited so long which is preventing me from ttc again, which we want to do a.s.a.p.

But i am scared of having d+c, its not the operation,it getting put to sleep which i hate.

Carmen


----------



## TryingAgain

When i had a MC last january i did the same as you, didn't want to be in hospital or have to be put to sleep either, wanted to stay at home. I just let everything happen naturally & let nature do it's own thing so to speak!

It sounds like your body is doing the right thing, so hopefully at your appointment tomorrow everything will be fine & your body will get back to normal. Just wanted to let you know that i had done the same as you & everything was fine!!


----------



## suzan

Carmen

I am sorry for your loss. In my first pregnancy, we heard the heartbeat at 6 weeks but at 9 weeks it stopped. We found out that the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. So, same thing happened to me..

I opted to have a d&c and they did put me to sleep, but try not to worry.. doctors do it a lot and its not a big deal..

I am sorry u had to go thru this :hugs:


----------



## carmen

To trying again,

Did everything come out with you eventually and if so, how long did it take?

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## TryingAgain

carmen said:


> To trying again,
> 
> Did everything come out with you eventually and if so, how long did it take?
> 
> Thanks for the info guys

Hiya, 

Yes everything came out on it's own, it took a while, from the first scan showing no heartbeat to the scan where everything was gone i think was 4 weeks.


----------



## snowflake

Hi Carmen,

I suffered a missed miscarriage 2 weeks ago at 10 weeks - the baby had died at 8 weeks 3 days. After it happened my gyni gave me 6 tablets, actually pessaries, to put inside me to see if my body would expel the pregnancy naturally as there was no sign of anything happening. The tablets worked for me within a few hours and I expelled nearly everything. As it turned out my Gyni still insisted on a D&C as he said the pregnancy was quite substantial at 10 weeks and it was best all round to have the D&C. I had the D&C a few days later which was absolutely fine. I was done at 9am and was back in my room and wide awake at 11am. I have suffered no physical pain since and feel much better in myself emotionally too.


----------



## carmen

Well from take the tablets from the 22 Jan, its only two weeks, but obviously from when the baby died is about 6-7 weeks.

I just hope everything comes away on its own, it seems such a shame to have an operation for alittle bit of tissue.

But cross my fingers that tomorrow, will give me some good news, i need it after the long wait.

Some people say i m stupid for waiting so long and now i am feeling that way.

Positivity ....:doh:beer:


----------



## carmen

Thanks Snowflake,

I know that everyone says that d+c , is a painless procedure. I think its just the getting put to sleep bit ...... i am such a baby when it comes to someone doing that.

But i know that it will be better to get it over with, i now have had so many scans that i want to look forward and like most of people to ttc.


----------



## funkym

Hi Carmen

I'm so sorry to hear your loss..big hugs to you. I had a missed m/c as well in Nov and opted for the D&C i just couldnt bear the thought of it passing naturally. Everyone is different..i understand you are worried but it could cause an infection if there is still tissue left. My thoughts are with you. 
Love funkym xxxx


----------



## xclairex

hi ya i have had 2 miscarriages one at 6 weeks and one at 9 weeks i had my first scan at 8 weeks and they couldnt find a heart beat so they told me it was a non viable pregnancy and i would have to go back in the following weeek to see if any changes or if ide lost it and it had passed naturally i was still hopin that there would be a chance my baby mite pull thro but a week later when i went to go back to hospital i woke up in agoney and pouring withblood pasing big clot i rang the hosptal and had to wait for the bleeding to stop after 10 days i went back in to hospital and had a scan it had all passed naturally but i would have hated to have had a d n c but i hope everything goes well with your hospital appointment and that nature took it allaway for you good luck x


----------



## carmen

Hi all,

Well i just been to have another scan this morning and they said that everything had come out except 2cm tissue.

So yes it better to have D + C, great but they can t fit me in until next Thursday. So maybe the tissue will come away by then.

I m a little bit angry at my body why put everthing out, but 2 cm tiisue.

I m telling myself to stay positive but its not easy.

I asked for antibiotics and they said its not necessary till after the surgery??

But what if i have an infection now.


----------



## snowflake

Hi Carmen,

I think once you have the D&C you will start to feel alot better both physically and emotionally. I know once I had it I was able to think about moving forward, even if it was only slightly.

I wouldn't worry too much if you haven't been prescribed antibiotics just yet. I wasn't given any either before or after the D&C and I am fine now. I still get the odd twinge here and there but it is obviously my body returning to normal.

Hope all goes well for you on Thursday.


----------



## carmen

i agree with you snowflake, i am really wanting to look forward now.

The only thing i m thiking is the babys heart beat stopped well before xmas i think so its a lot of time in there, so i don t want to have that risk of infection.

But yeah if the doctors hasn t prescribed then it should be o.k.

And i just want my body to feel right again.


----------



## carmen

Snowflake,

with your last miscarriage when you had d+c , did you bleed alot afterwards?


----------



## snowflake

Hi Carmen,

No, I didn't bleed at all after the D&C. I had slight brown spotting for a day or so but that was it. Having said that though, I took pessaries the day before the D&C to bring on contractions and a bleed as my gyni said it was much safer to perform the D&C while bleeding. I bled alot for that day and night and eventually passed the baby myself so when I went for the D&C the following day my gyni said there was little or nothing left.


----------



## carmen

Oh i see,

Well its a bit like me then except i m not bleeding alot. But after taking the pessaries i have bled and everything is out except the little bit.

I am just hoping that before the D+C that little bit comes out, but then agin now i just want it over with so i don t mind the thought of the d+c


----------



## jo27

Hi
Sorry to hear your news, i also had a missed miscarriage and opted to let it happen naturally when i went back for my scan they advised there was still some of the lining to come away but everything looked as though it had cleared out fine. Don't worry if you do need to have a D&C a lot of women opt for this (in hindsight i wish i had would have got it over with a lot quicker and been a lot less painful) good luck i hope everything goes well x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have no advise for you hun, just wanted to say sorry for your loss


----------



## AS1

Hi Carmen

I am so sorry for your loss. As you have read from my post I too was confused about the best option. In the end I opted for the D&C as I felt that if the foetus had not come away by itself after 3.5 weeks that it probably wouldn't. I was confused and afterwards I wondered if the pills alone may have worked for me as I started to bleed within an hour of taking them. I really hope that you can avoid the D&C after all you have been through and maybe by next week the remaining lining may have come away by itself. Hopefully you will not require antibiotics and will not have an infection - I'm sure the doctor should be able to advise you of what is best. 

The only thing I can say it that the D&C allowed me to start trying to deal with things emotionally and physically - I can only imagine what you are going through as I found the days waiting on the operation to be the worst I just wanted the whole thing over. 

Anyway let us know how you get on and try and not worry too much about the op if you do have to have it, it really is over before you know it.

xx


----------



## carmen

Thanks for your support everyone, and i m now thinking on the positive side i have till next week to see of that little bit of skin does pass naturally.
I think i will book in for another scan two days before the operation, and then maybe its clean, i cross my fingers. But if not i m not going to worry, it is a shame to have d+c after all this but if necessary to ttc again... i'll do anything.


----------



## Simi

Hi Carman

I know how you feel. I was going on 12wks pregnant when I went for my first scan and they also didn't find a heartbeat they told me and my husband that I was going to have a miscarriage. I asked for a different doctor and to do the scan again and it was the same result. So my doctor said to give it another week. So I did, this time they used a different ultrasound machine and a different doctor. And once again the same result.. no heartbeat. So my husband and I decided to give it another week so we can go though it naturally. And we did and had one more scanning but the results were still the same. So then my doctor spoke to us about a medication to soften the cervix so that the tussue can pass and we can do it in the privacy of our own home. So we did and nothing happened. So our last options was a D&C. My husband and I didn't like the idea of me going into surgery, but we had no choice. So on Jan 24, I went to the hospital and had the surgery. The doctor that did the surgery said everything came out fine. Then just last week on thursday night I started to get a severe pain on my abdomen, I couldn't even sleep. Then early the next morning the pain wouldn't stop even after a took a pain pill. It just keep getting worse. When I got out of bed that was when I started bleeding and it won't stop. I went to the bathroom to clean off, but it didn't work. I kept on bleeding for an half an hour before it managed to stop. I called my husband at work to come and take me to the emergancy room. When he got home I was still in the bathroom crying, there was alot of blood and small to big blood clots. When we reached the hopital I passed out three times, when I saw my doctor who did the surgery, he told me that the blood and clots that I had passed was part of the miscarriage. It wasn't until he told me that, that I realized the pain had gone away when that really big blood clot passed before my husband got home to get me, that I had given birth to my daughter in the bathroom. I started to cry again and called out that I wanted my mother. But my mother lives in Chicago and I'm in Kansas.But luckly my husband was with me. The doctor give me some pills to stop the bleeding and percocet for the crumping. He send me home where I started to cry again. My husband was with me the whole time, he was the one that called mymommy and told her what happened. Then my mommy told everyone in my family and everyone started to call to talk to me, but I didn't want to talk to anybody. Not even my mommy and big brother. I didn't even what to clean my house or cook, (and I love cooking). Today I just started to wash the dishes. It made me feel good that I did some tihng. Now I'm going to try to do the laundry again.
I'm still bleeding alittle, not that much. But it still hurts to know that I loss something so beautiful and I blame myself for what happened. But everyone tells me it's not my fault that god thought I wasn't ready to have childen right now, or that it was god's way to tell me that something was not right with the baby. I want to get pregnant again before my husband has to go to iraqi next year, but I'm scared that I might miscarry again. And now I can't seem to stop leaking milk. Has this happened to you?? Well I hope you know you can talk to me if you need to.

Simi


----------



## carmen

Hi Simi,

Well i don t believe its not your time to have a baby, its just there was something wrong with this one. Normally when the babys heartbeat stops 2/3 of the time this is because of chromosone abnormality, so at the time of conception there is some information missing, so it will grow up till a certain age, then it will stop because it doesn t have the information to continue. That how is was roughly explained to me, but you never knows why it happened.

But everyone is different, myself i want to try again soon as i have this 2cm pregnancy tissue that is left in me, out. But some people want to wait.


Keep strong and dont be afraid to continue trying :hugs:


----------



## Simi

*Thank you Carmen,
I will keep trying. I do want to be pregnant before my husband has to go to iraqi next year. But thank you for your kind words.*


----------



## foofox37

Hi there i was just passing when i found this thread,I miscarried on sunday I was 13 weeks pregnant exactly,i woke up and felt my waters go then the bleeding,i spent the next 7 hours just backwards and forwards to the loo and just feeling generally lost and empty, i decided that i didnt want to go to hospital and didnt even call my midwife as i knew that it was a miscarriage and that i didn't want to be in the hospital being prodded and poked and couldn't bear the thought of having a scan to tell me what i already knew,my OH was worried but he supported my decision,it is now 5 days since i lost my LO and although i am still experiencing some pain and losing clots and bleeding it has slowed down dramaticaly,Alot of people would go through with a DC but for me i felt that i really couldn't face the whole clinical side as i have miscarried before but on that occasion i was'nt put to sleep just given a local anaesthetic and it traumatised me so much i honestly could not face it again. I know i am doing the right thing for me and that is all that matters,of course if i have any bad reactions or if i feel that i was getting worse i would go straight to hospital but for now i am letting nature take its course, to all of you who have lost a LO you have my sympathies and i hope that you all feel a little better soon, I am just taking it day by day now as i feel there is nothing more i can do.


----------



## Rumpskin

So sorry girls for your losses. Your stories are so very sad.

xxx


----------



## carmen

Hi Foofox37,

Im really sorry to here, it is an empty feeling and i wouldn t wish it to happen to anyone, So my thoughts.
But i hope that you been to the hospital to get checked if everything is clear, i m like you i don t like to go all the time. But it is important x


----------



## Visqueen

[HI Carmen,

I had a D & C on the 18th April 08. I went for my first scan at 11 weeks and found out that my baby had died at 9wk 6 days old, it was such a shock as I had been feeling well up until then. I went in for the op 2 days after I just cant wait to start trying again for another baby. How are things now for you?

Visqueen.


----------



## TCon812011

Missed Miscarriage-
I to have just had this happen. Last week AUG. 1 at 11:15am i delivered a baby boy. We went Sunday night to get a 3d ultra sound with family and found out the baby had no heart beat. I was crushed...we went to the hospital and I delivered the next day. I was 16 weeks but they think the baby died a little after 13 weeks. The baby died from Amniotic Band Syndrome....im having trouble coping with this because I already loved the baby so much. It was hard holding him and saying goodbye and now i miss him so much and feel empty. Any suggestions on how to get back to normal and hopefully feel happiness again. My faith is the only thing getting me through this and my supportive husband.


----------

